
AWS ignoring customer complains to update extension for ElastiCache - seaghost
https://github.com/awslabs/aws-elasticache-cluster-client-memcached-for-php/issues/1
======
nikolay
A single guy that obviously works on this and nothing else and who selectively
responds who to respond to! Removed static compilation because he couldn't
make it work and so on! I brought the attention of Jeff Barr to this issue via
Twitter, but he didn't do anything either. I mean, come on, PHP 7 has been out
for a while and it's been in development for so long and they way so long
after the release, already announced that they support PHP 7, when they really
don't! I'm so disappointed! No to mention they completely ignored the HHVM
support as well!

